# CPU wärmer als die Kerne



## macejan (21. Januar 2012)

*CPU wärmer als die Kerne*

Ich habe mir heute meinen neuen PC zusammengeschraubt, beim erstem Hochfahren fiel mir sofort auf, dass laut dem BIOS die CPU bei 84°C liegt. Dies erscheint mir ziemlich heiss, doch in dem Wissen, das sich der PC von selber abschaltet, bin ich auf den Desktop gegangen. Dort habe ich mir nach dem ich ein paar Treiber installiert habe mal Speedfan runtergeladen, er meint in diesem Moment:
CPU: 83°C
Core0: 30°C

Die anderen Kerne sind auch auf dem Niveau. Doch woran kann es jetzt liegen, das die CPU fast dreimal so heiss ist wie die Kerne. Nachdem ich den PC mal ausgemacht habe, habe ich auch den Kühler mal abgeschraubt, doch sehr warm war werde die CPU noch der Kühler. Auch AUX liegt bei 80°C. Der ganze Rest gurkt bei 20-30C.
Manchmal habe ich die CPU auch schon bei um die 70°C gesehen.

Mein System:
ASUS P8p68 -M Pro
Intel Core i5 2500k
Powercolor Radeon HD 6950
Black Power 580Watt....halt ein Noname Netzteil
Kingston 4gb RAM


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2012)

Möglicherweise ist die Erkennung nicht ganz korrekt, das kann schonmal vorkommen - hast Du denn einen Boxed-Lüfter oder hast Du einen extra Lüfter gekauft? Eventuell beseitigt eni BIOS-Update fürs Mainboard das Problem. 

Wenn die CPU wirklich zu heiß werden sollte, dann würdest Du Abstürze haben


----------



## macejan (21. Januar 2012)

Ich habe vorhin mal ein paar Spiele ausprobiert, dabei sind die Kerne bis auf 45° warm geworden, die CPU blieb in ihrem 80° Bereich. Deshalb denke ich, das es an einem Fühler liegt.

Derzeit benutze ich noch den boxed Kühler, weil ich nur ein kleines Gehäuse haben und die grossen Luftkühler nicht reinpassen. Doch einen neuen Kühler werde ich mir holen, wenn ich anfange zu übertakten.

Abstürze hatte ich bisher noch Keine. Ein BIOS-Update kann ich vllt. auch mal machen. Doch ich kann mich wohl darauf verlassen, wenn die Kerne nicht zu warm werden, wird es die CPU wohl auch nicht oder?

Edit: Derzeit ist die CPU bei 4°, ich bin mir nun sicher, das der Fühler oder so kaputt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, oder es wird wegen eines kleinen Fehlers falsch interpretiert, da kann ein Update eben helfen - ich persönlich würd mich dann eher auf die normalen Werte verlassen und den CPu-"Gesamtwert" vergessen.


ps: oder ist das vielleicht ein Prozentwert, der den Lüfter betrifft? Dann wären es halt 80% Drehzahl und - wenn die CPu sehr kühl ist - reichen eben dann auch mal nur 4 %. ^^


----------



## macejan (21. Januar 2012)

Nein, dahinter steht °C, dann werde ich mal schauen ob es so läuft, danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## quaaaaaak (22. Januar 2012)

der cpu gesamtwert ist an sich eigentlich auch kein gesamtwert sondern viel mehr die temperatur des heatspreaders. 
also ist entwerder der fühler beschädigt oder die temps werden falsch verarbeitet.
du hast den pc ja selbst zusammengebaut, hast du dabei evtl den kühler mit etwas viel druck befestigt? oder hast du es nach diesem tutorial gemacht?
Pc aufrüsten!!! NICHT NACHMACHEN!!!!!!!!!! )))))) - YouTube


----------

